# Boat Motor Stolen



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I guess I won't be doing much fishing this weekend with my boat motor gone :evil: 

I live along the highway just south of Logan and had my boat parked out in my pasture and somebody must have hopped the fence and grabbed it. I know it's a long shot, but if anybody hears of someone trying to pawn a 2006 Nissan 15 hp 4 stroke, I'd like to know about it. They never grabbed the fuel line or tank, so the motor is not operational as is.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Oh, and BTW, a $20 transom lock is a good investment.

Thanks, 

Kevin
(435) 994-0571


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Grandpa D had a motor stolen a while back too. The bad thing is, it is probably ass holes stealing them for drugs and not even fishing! I watch KSL like a hawk, i will keep an eye out. Also, locks are a very good idea but they don't work all the time. My advice is to remove it and keep it in your house. Did you have insurance on it?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

**** thiefs. :twisted:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That sucks! I have a transom lock and insurance for this reason, I also lock my boat trailer as well. To bad you have to do that now a days but better safe than sorry the way I figure...


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks guys.

My home owners insurance will cover $1,000 for a replacement motor, but it will up my rates for the next few years. So I'm still deciding whether or not to file a claim. I may just end up eating it.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

If they will give you $1K and your rate goes up $50 for the next 20 years your even. If it goes up $50 for the next 10, you get something for your premieum. You have insurance for just these things, use it. Don't pile another grand on top of your loss.
The only drawback could be that if the motor is recovered it will belong to the insurance company, not you and a 2006 4 stroke 15 hp is worth more than a grand.

Anyway, everyone BOLO (be on look out) for this motor. To bad they can buy a fuel line and tank at Walmart or you could alert the Nissan dealer BOLO.

Are there any distinguishing marks? SS prop, yellowstone sticker on the motor, big scratch, long or short shaft? If I saw someone with a 2006 Nissan 15 hp with a short shaft on a 20" transom or a long shaft on a 15" transom it would make me suspisious enough for a cell picture as I would doubt anyone would spend what that motor is worth and get the wrong one.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I hate thieving bastards... maybe the drug addict that stole your motor was the same pile of crap that stole my $2,000 HD projector out of my office a month back. What really upsets me is they pawn the stuff for basically pennies on the dollar to get a quick fix :evil:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I assume that it is safe to say that you have already filed a police report? The insurance will require it and that will put the alert out to the pawn shops on the database; of course that system does not seem to work very well.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

The motor does have a 15" shaft and the only modification I made from stock is that I ditched the tether and key system and installed a push button kill switch on it instead.

I did file a police report, though like you Hugh, I'm not too optimistic about it's recovery. What's funny, is that I own a small construction company and I've had my equipment trailer broken into in the past where tools were stolen. But my boat motor theft is different for me, this was personal property stolen from my own home. This one is more personal to me.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

The pawn shop/police thing does work. At least in SL. They recovered a ladder for me that was stolen. I was told by the police that id a local (801 or 435 phone number is on the article that the pawn shop is required to call that # to confirm that the article may be pawned.
The pawn shop called me, I said it was stolen, the theif let the ladder and ran, the cops came and called me to come get my ladder and 2 mos later I got a call about the guy going to sentencing and did I want to make a statement.

So, there is hope.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

-)O(-


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

That is a generous of you HGD, I appreciate the offer. My boat is rated for up to a 20 HP motor so that is the direction I'll probably go. Even with the insurance money, I'm looking at coming up with close to 2 grand for a new replacement. I wonder how my wife would feel about taking a second or third job so I can go fishing in style??? I dunno, I haven't dared ask her yet. I'll tell her we all have to sacrifice.

I still have the fuel line and gas tank from my long deceased Mercury motor that came with my boat when I bought it HGD, it's yours if you want it.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the dirt bags. You may want to inquire your insurance company on what the rates will do. Insurance is kind of an evil. With autos, the plan on getting their money (the insurance company) back in 3 years. So what the pay out, you rates will go up by that much so they will break even in 3 years.

I believe if someone has been a long term customer, they may not do anything, but they won't tell you what they will do or how the rates will be changed... :evil:


----------

